

Netta the Ninja broke Instagrid - geekfactor
http://twitpic.com/4cjswc

======
geekfactor
If you haven't seen Netta's appeal for a job at Instagram, visit
<http://iwannaworkatinstagram.com>.

It's currently on the home page of HN and has been picked up on Gizmodo and
elsewhere.

As of now, Netta's Instagrid page, which is linked to on the iwannawork site,
is broken and not displaying any images.

Did Netta break Instagrid.me?

